
Design Patterns in Dynamic Programming (Norvig) - iamwil
http://norvig.com/design-patterns/
======
iamwil
I did a re-reading of it the when I submitted it, and some things made more
sense than it did before. With all the blogs that frequent the ycombo front
page about how to talk to VCs, I figured some tech stuff would give some
variety.

------
BrandonM
It's old, but I bookmarked it, so I felt the need to vote it up :).

